

The Art of Being Right (Schopenhauer, 1831) - Robin_Message
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Art_of_Being_Right

======
Robin_Message
These are also available, complete with amusing illustrations, at
<http://logicien.fr/extension-schopenhauer.html>

